# Who loves a Screamer!



## RailRider (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Sped Man (Mar 14, 2014)

I use to have a 1969 and also a 1970 Sears Screamer. Awesome bike. I also owned a 1968 one similar to yours, loved it. Now that my boys are men I am more into 26" frames. I did manage to keep a few Krates for any grand kids that may come


----------



## RailRider (Mar 15, 2014)

K@@L


----------



## progun (Mar 28, 2014)

*I do!*

Super awesome looking ride!


----------

